# Fall Honey Flow



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Man those are some great pics in your album. Great laying patterns too!


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Derek1


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

What is that comb? The cells look large, and it looks like they are circular, with tiny little holes between them, instead of the traditional hexagon. Or do I just need glasses?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*comb*

it is natural built comb in the feeder hooked to the lid and when it is opened it has kinda got stretched out of shape.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Velbert, I was wondering....... You've obviously given the two different mini nucs a try.

Which one do you like better?

Why?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*nuc*

hi Troy

I like the one from beeworks because it is bigger and will stay strong all spring through fall. I have also wintered sever last winter and planing to winter even more this winter.

but i probably wont buy any more of them price has went up to much will do my own building out of wood.


----------

